# Buying a kitten with a mum GCCF registered as non active



## CJSC (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi all!

We’re looking to purchase a kitten - we’ve seen it with mum and all seems good.

Before we lay deposit, wanted to check with some experts!

The kitten is not registered - and the breeder has said that the mum is GCCF registered as non active so the kitten will not be able to be registered.

This kitten is for a family pet - we have no interest in breeding. 

In your opinions, how should I progress? What should I ask to see?

Thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You should not be buying a kitten from a cat that is not on the active register. The 'breeder' should not be breeding from a cat not on the active register and is most likely breaking their contract with the cat's breeder.
Paperwork is not just for those who want to breed or show. Pedigree paperwork with registration is important proof that a kitten or cat is exactly what the breeder claims it to be.
There are many reasons why a cat may not be registered active too. There could be genetic conditions which could be passed on to offspring.
Please reconsider your decision to buy this kitten


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Walk away.

If the mum is registered non-active, the breeder of mum did not want her being bred from, therefore the owner is in breach of contract. There can be a multitude of reasons why kittens go as non-active and these should be respected: health (the mum may have been unwell as a kitten, may have had a hernia, may have had some development issues), type (she is not a good example of her breed, she has a breed fault), temperament (she may be standoffish or skittish, she may not have the best interactions with humans, things that can all be passed onto kittens).

Then there's the father, who is he? No registered, responsible breeder would allow a mating with a girl registered non-active, so you have no guarantees over who he is, his health or his temperament.

If you want a breed, buy a breed, not a knock off from someone wanting a make a bit of money. When bred responsibly, breeders do not make any money off their cats. With this litter alone I am thousands down and will be more out of pocket still as I've to hold onto these kittens until the lockdown restrictions are lifted.

Registration is not just for breeding, it's to show that you have bought from somebody has bred with parents suitable for breeding and who can provide a proven lineage for your kitten to guarantee their breed. There is no good reason not to register and all good breeders register their kittens, even those going as a family pet.

Look at visiting shows held under GCCF, TICA and Felis Britannica (FIFe) once the restrictions are lifted. They are the best places to find breeders.


----------



## CJSC (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks all - walked away as advised.

If you know any reputable breeders with tabby’s looking for good homes, please DM me.

Cheers.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

what breed are you looking for? Lots of breeds come in the various tabby patterns.

Eta - you need to research breeders, not request they contact you as those sort of adverts tend to attract byb types.


----------

